# BMWs New i4 M Sport Unveiled



## georgemarshal (Apr 20, 2021)

hey, this is like dream car


----------



## yellowbird172 (Jul 11, 2009)

georgemarshal said:


> hey, this is like dream car


Like may others, I’d call the design more of a nightmare! The gaping maw of the grill bears no relationship to the rest of the car & there are design elements in the body & interior which have no place on a BMW. Sure, a number of manufacturers (including Audi, Lexus, Toyota & others) have gone with the over-bold grill design, but BMW was always a leader not a follower of fashion. Some design elements in the Chris Bangle era drove potential buyers away at the time & currently I won’t be looking at replacing my X5 or 440i convertible with what is on offer. After 40 years of BMWs, I’ll be looking at other brands - Porsche to start with. Hasta la vista!


----------



## tatkins (Apr 3, 2011)

I hate the grill


----------



## Ripper61 (Nov 7, 2014)

Both grills are hard to look at. Add that from many angles, I don't recognize it as Bimmer. Hard pass.


----------



## bryanjb (Feb 4, 2018)

buck tooth rat.
once you've seen it, you cannot unsee it.


----------



## das boots (Jun 22, 2009)

I maybe can grow into the buck tooth rat. But.....the range per charge has to be minimum 400 - 450 miles. Nothing less.....

Unless until they develop the solid state battery


----------

